# Ringing in the new year.



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Been doing a little trapping this season. 
Caught a small cat on Friday and released it and rung in the new year today with a nice Tom that I brought home. 
Been fun this season, have dealt with a lot of weather conditions. Hopefully this week I'll be bringing some more fur home. 
The 1st cat is the one I released, the second is one that I brought home.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work Wayne !


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow good looking cats


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Very nice , wish we had a few more around here . What's a cat like that bring at market ?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Only time will tell, wish that I could tell you more. The most I've gotten from a cat is $850 the least is $150. I'm just gonna have to see what happens with the market this year. The last report I read for NAFA showed the market for cats being strong, but we'll just have to see what is paid.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done, nice pic. and thanks for sharing.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Good one. So why did you let the first one go?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Great work. Wondering what the weight of the kept cat was.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Ruger said:


> Only time will tell, wish that I could tell you more. The most I've gotten from a cat is $850 the least is $150. I'm just gonna have to see what happens with the market this year. The last report I read for NAFA showed the market for cats being strong, but we'll just have to see what is paid.


WOW !! Now I definitely wish we had a few more ! Bet they are hard on the bird population tho . Ive only seen 3 here in my 42 years of fur collecting ,sure are pretty .


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats Wayne and way to go releasing the smaller bobcat. Shows you are a very smart and carrying trapper !!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great work Wayne!


----------

